
Malvid – Interactive UI for components - electerious
https://malvid.io
======
huhtenberg
Clicked on the link, clicked on Live Demo, clicked around for a while, got no
idea what this is or how it works, tried reading through the homepage, learned
it's written in node.js and that it changed the way how some random company
works now, closed the tab.

Your homepage described how you solve some problem without explaining what the
problem actually is.

~~~
hadrien01
Took me some time to understand, but apparently it's a documentation generator
for Web components. It displays each component in a webframe along its code
and notes.

Could use some explanation on the homepage indeed.

~~~
iamgopal
Oh, I thought not another UI library, please.

------
butz
What are differences compared to Fractal
([https://fractal.build/](https://fractal.build/))?

~~~
electerious
Malvid is very similar to Fractal and highly inspired by it. They both don't
care about how you transpile your assets (JS, SCSS, etc.). You can use gulp,
Grunt or whatever you want. Malvid takes this one step further by not caring
about the template transpilation either. This allows you to use any templating
language you want, without writing a plugin. Just by using existing tools.
This makes Malvid flexible and easier to integrate into most workflows
(this—of course—depends on your workflow).

We also added features we missed in Fractal. Like a search/filter and
switching between components without a page reload.

It might be worth a try when you're not 100% happy with Fractal. Otherwise you
can stay with it. Fractal is a great tool :)

------
pause_break
Can you use this with React, Angular, and Vue components?

~~~
electerious
Malvid can display anything a browser can display. It should also work fine
with React, Angular, and Vue components when you can create a preview HTML for
each component (the preview HTML is required for the preview on the top
right). This might be the tricky part, but you can use any tool you want to
generate it.

